
Robert May, former UK chief scientist and chaos theory pioneer, dies aged 84 - m0nty
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/apr/29/robert-may-former-uk-chief-scientist-led-chaos-theory-lord-dies-aged-84
======
mark_l_watson
I had an example inspired from his work in the first book I wrote back in the
1980s(Artificial Intelligence in the Era of Neural Networks and Chaos Theory).
He had a great career!

